

Dear NY Times, Here's Why I Haven't 'Grown Up.' Love, a 20-Something - cwan
http://www.lemondrop.com/2010/08/19/nyt-op-ed-what-is-it-about-20-somethings/

======
bandushrew
Our parents and grand parents worked so hard to give us more choices than they
had, and now that we have them and are choosing to navigate them in our own
way, there is a whole class of people who think that is wrong.

Choice. Its a powerful word, and many in this generation have more choices
than in any other generation before, or (quite likely) after.

Good on them, I hope they enjoy the hell out of it.

------
tptacek
Summary: "Because I don't want to."

------
binarysoul
I don't see how this is hackernews

